

40k unprotected MongoDB databases found exposed to the Internet - stephenboyd
http://www.cso.com.au/article/566040/students-find-40k-unprotected-mongodb-databases-8-million-telco-customer-records-exposed/

======
stephenboyd
Here's the source (pdf) for the article: [http://cispa.saarland/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/MongoDB_doc...](http://cispa.saarland/wp-
content/uploads/2015/02/MongoDB_documentation.pdf)

